# 1/16" or 2mm grinder plate



## archeryrob (Feb 22, 2021)

I am looking for a smaller plate for ultra find grind for making hot dogs. I can find as small as 3/16 but I can't find 2mm or 1/16" for an affordable price. The only ones I can find are $50

Seneca river has this one, but I can't find any info on what size grind plate it is. I also do see how to contact them on ebay. 








						Jupiter Knife, 2 mm Plate, for Metal Food Grinder Attachment 478100, 104902 4003911104924 | eBay
					

Brand new, Jupiter Products metal food grinder replacement plate, 2 mm. Fits Jupiter food grinder part number 478100. German Engineered. **Note** NOT dishwasher safe.



					www.ebay.com


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2021)

Try a 3mm plate, much cheaper and readily available...


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2021)

What size grinder are you buying for?


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 22, 2021)

I have a 4.5mm which is 3/16" and am trying to get 2mm maybe I'll try 3mm. 

LEM big bite #12


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2021)

3mm is a more common size. I would use it and do multiple grinds thru it for hot dogs. Just get the meat and fat SUPER cold so it is in pellets so it is easier to grind.


----------



## archeryrob (Feb 22, 2021)

I'll give that a shot


----------



## olaf (Feb 22, 2021)

It's for a #8


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 22, 2021)

1/8 inch is common.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 22, 2021)

1/8" ~ 3mm plate....


----------



## pushok2018 (Feb 22, 2021)

I was trying to ding 2mm plate for 12 size grinder with no success... Bought 3mm plate an am pretty happy with it. Two grinds and  -  vu à la - meat is ready for hot dogs or bologna....


----------

